# R.i.p



## Roxy89 (Aug 15, 2008)

hammi the hamster died in 2009 love you dearlyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry about your hamster mate, i know how your feeling, cos i lost westy hammy, my hamster yesterday, and im so lost without him xxx


----------



## Roxy89 (Aug 15, 2008)

*sorry*

sorry about your hamster.
i never get another 1 like him


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

sorry to hear that guys I dont usually go down the avenue of domestic or rodent pets these days, my first and last hamster died on me when I was 7 13 years ago.:whistling2: time does go by...

any who rip little hamsters.


----------

